# Is it necessary to connect speakers?



## RJL24 (Jul 5, 2010)

Having difficulty with my (new) refurbished Home Theater system. RCA RT2870. Low end item but receiver got decent reviews. Wanted receiver only for my purposes.

Simply: opened box, took out the receiver connected Digital Audio output from my TV via correct cable to the digital audio input on the receiver, and plugged receiver in. Heard a 'pop'.

I want to connect the output of the receiver to a headphone, that's all. The receiver is acting up: Receiver Keeps Turning Itself Off" No speakers are connected to the receiver at this time. 

Even tried a different electrical outlet. Still turns itself off after a few seconds.

Are connecting the speakers (whether I use them or not) necessary to have the receiver working correctly?

I am reluctant to connect all speakers if it is not necessary, especially since the receiver keeps turning itself off every 3 seconds.

Manual has NO topic dealing with receiver turning itself off, which I have read about in several forums, suggesting a reset may be available. But no reset is discussed in the manual.

Plan to call RCA tomorrow. Today is July 5, a holiday here in the USA.

Constructive thoughts will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would say that if you disconnect the reciever from the tv and turn on the reciever and it still turns off then take it back. You shouldn't have to connect the speakers for it to stay on.


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> I would say that if you disconnect the reciever from the tv and turn on the reciever and it still turns off then take it back. You shouldn't have to connect the speakers for it to stay on.


I'll second that  Transistorised equipment doesn't need speakers plugged into the amplifier section, unlike valve amps, to be safe & function correctly.

If it keeps switching off after being turned on it sounds like it's doing this as it's detecting a fault condition. I'd suggest as above, disconnect everything & turn it on on it's own & see what happens. If it still shuts down it's screaming there is a fault with it


----------



## RJL24 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks to you both. My thoughts completely. too much time has been spent and I suspect the receiver has a fault. Thanks again to one and all. May advise after I speak with RCA.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Take it back, somthing is wrong, obviously.


----------



## RJL24 (Jul 5, 2010)

Am working on that suggestion to return item, but first must double check with RCA (sent email to customer service and will call tomorrow) to make sure if this particular model must or must not have speakers connected for receiver to work.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

I used to use an RCA receiver that I got from a pawn shop (model STAV 3860), and if I had 5 speakers of the same ohm rating hooked up it worked fine, but any time one or more was disconnected it would last only a few minutes at best before powering itself down. I always assumed it was overheating from a bad ohm load due to the way it was internally wired together for 5 speakers? 

So yeah, that's one more RCA receiver to add to the list of auto-off receivers. And just because it bothered me to no end, I must also say this: I RAGE OVER ITS VOLUME KNOB!!! It didn't care which direction you turned it or how fast, the volume level was literally an unpredictable thing the second the knob was touched, and you had to deal with whatever it dished out until your relentless spinning finally landed on a level of "good enough" It's been a year since I used that receiver, and I still want to slowly break it, piece by tiny piece addle:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> I used to use an RCA receiver that I got from a pawn shop (model STAV 3860), and if I had 5 speakers of the same ohm rating hooked up it worked fine, but any time one or more was disconnected it would last only a few minutes at best before powering itself down. I always assumed it was overheating from a bad ohm load due to the way it was internally wired together for 5 speakers?
> 
> So yeah, that's one more RCA receiver to add to the list of auto-off receivers. And just because it bothered me to no end, I must also say this: I RAGE OVER ITS VOLUME KNOB!!! It didn't care which direction you turned it or how fast, the volume level was literally an unpredictable thing the second the knob was touched, and you had to deal with whatever it dished out until your relentless spinning finally landed on a level of "good enough" It's been a year since I used that receiver, and I still want to slowly break it, piece by tiny piece addle:


:rofl::rofl:Thats hilarious, the volume control in my wifes car is that wayaddle:, thank goodness for steering wheel controls.:bigsmile:


----------

